# No cupcake liners... what can I use instead?



## rubixcubed (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a whole batch of cupcake batter ready to go into the cupcake tins... but I'm out of cupcake tin liners. My local grocery store has "discontinued" them, as has the Longs (general drug store) nearby. I live in a fairly small town with no other sources for baking needs (not even a party supply store), and REALLY don't want to drive several miles for little paper cups. 

Is there anything I can use instead? I don't like the way the cupcakes look if I just use Pam, but I will if I must. 

Thanks in advance!


----------

